# A Little Help From The UK And The Rest Of The World



## MJH54321 (May 4, 2011)

Im new to growing but have had a couple of good grows and my dad has got MS and i've mentioned to him about trying to eat some in a cake or something. I smoke it but he's against smoking so eating is the only way. How can you cook a cake with cannabis in and not have the earthy taste i've had a few times and i've heard its less effective but can last longer due to the digestion.

Uk Help - Im paranoid about him trying cannabis with all the medication he's on, so i suggested talking to his doctor and asking if there would be any side effects from his medication due to the cannabis he'll be eating but i dont want him getting done by the fuzz (police) so this is my question, Even if he's breaking the law by eating cannabis would his doctor be able to inform the police of this or would patient confidentiality stand in the way of them doing this?

Thanks in advance for all the replies.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2011)

Patient confidentiality prevents him from saying ANYTHING to anyone apart from his patient.
For more help pop into the UK growers thread https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/179741-uk-growers-thread.html

for cooking with cannabis there is a whole section on here https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/


----------



## WOWgrow (May 23, 2011)

What other medication is he on? The weed cake shouldn't cause any adverse side effects. If you've made canna butter then thats really the only way to reduce the taste, adding some sort of chocolate will cover up that taste better than plain cake. 

Like saerimmer said, you should head over to the UK thread, there's loads of guys who will be able to help you out.


----------



## bobtokes (May 23, 2011)

i've got ms my gp ,neurologist, ms nurses, all know i smoke,
sativex is a cannabis based drug that uk doc's can prescribe
cake made with cannabutter is great for pain relief


----------



## MJH54321 (May 25, 2011)

bobtokes said:


> i've got ms my gp ,neurologist, ms nurses, all know i smoke,
> sativex is a cannabis based drug that uk doc's can prescribe
> cake made with cannabutter is great for pain relief


Hey thanks alot.


----------



## bobtokes (May 25, 2011)

no probs mate, hope you find something that works for him, becareful with the cannacakes until you find the best dose,you could put your dad off for life. lol


----------

